# Marriott's Ocean Pointe, 6/7-6/12, Oceanfront Studio  $500



## Quilter (Jun 6, 2020)

These units are beautiful.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 6, 2020)

This is only 6 night?


----------



## Quilter (Jun 6, 2020)

DanCali said:


> This is only 6 night?


Yes


----------



## silentg (Jun 6, 2020)

Is this resort even open? I went to the website and sounds like they are suggesting cancelations until July 1?


----------



## Quilter (Jun 6, 2020)

Open and lovely


----------



## Quilter (Jun 6, 2020)

The pools are open.   Other amenities are closed but the Publix is just across the Blue Heron bridge.   It's a small store.   Has everything you need for a nice stay in a timeshare.   We were there during the month of March.   The parking garage at the Publix makes it so convenient.   You never have to walk far to get to the door.   The store is small enough that you're in and out in a flash.   In March when other stores were crazy empty this store had ample supply of everything.

Someone sent me a message saying they called the resort and was told it was closed.   It may be closed to new reservations but we're 20 year owners.   I've spoken to 2 lead managers and they are waiting for my renters to arrive.   Not a problem.

Local restaurants are open for carry out.  

As I said, we were there the entire month of March as amenities closed and then the beach.   Sure it was different.   The whole world was different.   But it wasn't a hardship.   Far from it.   It was wonderful walking the neighborhood.   We were glad to be in such a beautiful spot.

This is an oceanfront studio.   Just imagine yourself enjoying coffee on the large patio.   Lovely.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2020)

Quilter said:


> The pools are open.   Other amenities are closed but the Publix is just across the Blue Heron bridge.   It's a small store.   Has everything you need for a nice stay in a timeshare.   We were there during the month of March.   The parking garage at the Publix makes it so convenient.   You never have to walk far to get to the door.   The store is small enough that you're in and out in a flash.   In March when other stores were crazy empty this store had ample supply of everything.
> 
> Someone sent me a message saying they called the resort and was told it was closed.   It may be closed to new reservations but we're 20 year owners.   I've spoken to 2 lead managers and they are waiting for my renters to arrive.   Not a problem.
> 
> ...


If anyone is interested in checking it out, I created a video about the Publix Supermarket over the bridge on Blue Heron Blvd. I agree, super convenient and easy to get in and out. I really like their system of getting the carts from ground level up to the parking garage.

Video Link


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jun 12, 2020)

Is this resort worth more than $200 a night?  

I think Last minute rentals should allow a higher asking price like $150 a night for 2 br villas.  If you don't want it at that price, don't go.  Or, negotiate.


----------



## stevieian (Jun 12, 2020)

the dates indicate 6/7 to 6/12, it's already 6/12..  Is this a mistake ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 13, 2020)

SunandFun83 said:


> Is this resort worth more than $200 a night?
> 
> I think Last minute rentals should allow a higher asking price like $150 a night for 2 br villas.  If you don't want it at that price, don't go.  Or, negotiate.


It was only a studio being advertised.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 13, 2020)

You’re both right......

Sun, yes a 2 bedroom at this resort would definitely be over the $200+ range if you could find it on marriott.com. However, the resort isnt offering reservations on Marriott.com. A 1 bedroom at The Resort on Singer Island (a Marriott property) has 2 bedrooms listed around $350.

stevieian you’re also right....

this reservation is long gone.
However, if you’d like to go to beautiful Ocean Pointe I have other reservations.  You can send me a PM.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jun 13, 2020)

My comment about the $115 price cap.  I had the 4th of July in a 2BR ocean Front villa.  I would not even show it to this audience.  I just cancelled the reservation to book something new is n the Fall.    Do you want to see better reservations or keep your price cap?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 13, 2020)

SunandFun83 said:


> My comment about the $115 price cap.  I had the 4th of July in a 2BR ocean Front villa.  I would not even show it to this audience.  I just cancelled the reservation to book something new is n the Fall.    Do you want to see better reservations or keep your price cap?


The marketplace is available for better or more expensive reservations. The last minute rentals forum isn't meant to be a place for people to conduct a rental business. It is really to give an owner an option to rent a week that they are otherwise stuck with, with few other options. You had better and other options available to you, the last minute rental forum isn't really there for this. Unfortunately over the years, this forum has become a place for some to rent last minute inventory as a means for profit, though I don't think that was ever the intention.


----------



## horseymen (Jun 16, 2020)

I've rented this resort last minute in a 2 bedroom ocean view for what was at the time the cap of $700.  It happens.. maybe not these days, but that's why I peruse these forums..


----------



## Quilter (Jun 16, 2020)

horseymen said:


> I've rented this resort last minute in a 2 bedroom ocean view for what was at the time the cap of $700.  It happens.. maybe not these days, but that's why I peruse these forums..



I'm always curious when I see a 2 bedroom rent for an amount way under the m/f's.   Do you think the rental you got was an exchange from II?   

Using an exchange of a studio or 1 bedroom to obtain a 2 bedroom would make the $700 worth the time/trouble.   Using any kind of exchange that had an original cost <$500 would make the rental profitable, even if just only.


----------



## Lizzyc1974 (Jun 20, 2020)

I just finished a stay in a 3 bedroom oceanfront that I rented from this forum for $800. It’s a lovely resort, and although onsite restaurants and activities were closed there were plenty of options for food nearby (we cooked in mostly) and the pools and beach were open and not at all crowded. We had a wonderful week!


----------



## Quilter (Jun 20, 2020)

Lizzyc1974 said:


> I just finished a stay in a 3 bedroom oceanfront that I rented from this forum for $800. It’s a lovely resort, and although onsite restaurants and activities were closed there were plenty of options for food nearby (we cooked in mostly) and the pools and beach were open and not at all crowded. We had a wonderful week!



Do you know if it was an II exchange?


----------

